# cut shotgun shell



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Every seen anybody do this? Ring the shell at the wad? A guy did at the range today. Pressure on the barrel must have been very high.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have heard of this being done, with the idea of creating something like a slug. Sounds like a bad idea to me. Would not stick around with someone shooting who thought otherwise.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, sure have......and done it......years ago. I wouldn't suggest doing it with screw in chokes, unless you don't want them anymore. It DOES make a slug. I can't speak to the pressure in the barrel, don't know, but I have shot many out of an 870 mod choke with no issues. I don't recommend it, but it can be done. Call for directions on how!!!!!! LOL J/K


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It worked. It made a slug fo sho. If I tried it, I would be sitting at the feet of Darwin in Heaven, directly.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep. Make an exploding type slug. Need an open choke though.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

So you're compressing the shell hull down from the chamber diameter to the bore diameter and shoving the whole thing down the barrel with a powder load originally designed for the wad diameter and weight of the wad and shot alone. Max resistance would come right at ignition when your trying to move the cut off hull from the chamber into the barrel bore, same time as max pressure. Sounds like a big accident waiting to happen and I bet pressures are way beyond max.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

BT/DT....... full choke's a no-no

bad idea all-the-way-around IMO........ try an stick a shell in the end o'your barrel and see how much difference in diameter there is


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

I am by no means advocating doing it but I have "cut" a shell more times than I can remember. I used them on purpose for killing crippled diving ducks when I was young and didn't hunt with retrievers. They work great for that purpose, just aim in the water a little in front of the duck and the tumble over starts the shot spreading at that point instead of at the barrel. Could take out cripples at nearly a 100 yds if need be. Never ran into pressure problems that i'm aware of and shot them through numerous types and gauges including 10's.
I am not an expert on shotshell reloading but I would imagine that the enlarged chamber on a shotgun allows the extra width of the hull to pass down the tube quite aways before the pressure starts "stacking", unlike a rifle that starts very quickly at the lands.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

I won't do it now with anything I own, but we used to do it all the time when I was young and dumb with a Winchester 1200. Good times. We did a ot of stuff back then that we are lucky to have survived.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

We used to do it as well when I was young. Always with a fixed modified or IC, never with a full choke. Amazing the things we did as kids and are still here to talk about it.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Used to do it all of the time. Wouldn't suggest trying it with anything tighter than a skeet choke though. Works great for armadillos. Hit the ground right in front of the target and watch the shot completely demolish what ever it is.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Cut shotgun shell :


----------

